# Second Round: Dio di Guida- Nabucco. Stracciari, Gallefi



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry, these are old.




Nabucco: Dio di Guida (Recorded 1925) · Ricardo Stracciari · Giuseppe Verdi




Dio di Giuda! (Nabucco) · Carlo Galeffi Lebendige Vergangenheit - Carlo Galeffi (Vol.2) form 1916. Alternate version below.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

An alternate version for 1916 Galeffi.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

These gentlemen know how to sing. The moment Stracciari opened his mouth the follicles on my arms stood at attention. Purely on grounds of voice he has it over Galeffi, a singer I haven't given much attention to over the years. Galeffi's portrayal of Nabucco's prayer seems more prayerlike, but I wonder if it isn't a little too soft - I want to say wimpy - for the character. Those who know the opera better than I can tell me. I'll have to take Stracciari, whose voice Ponselle called "a shower of diamonds."


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I thought Galeffi was too lachrymose, though he is begging for help and forgivenes from the god of the people he persecuted. Stracciari achieves the same without putting on the Ritz!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MAS said:


> I thought Galeffi was too lachrymose, though he is begging for help and forgivenes from the god of the people he persecuted. Stracciari achieves the same without putting on the Ritz!


You forgot to vote. This midterm is critical!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Both wonderful voices and singers, but I much preferred Stracciari's less lacrymose style.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Woodduck said:


> *You forgot to vote. This midterm is critical!*


The right to choose is on the ballot - Wrong party gets in - these contests are toast.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Are you sure Stracciari is not a tenor ? I want an opera where he is a lover. And I want his phone number. Are Slavic women his type ?

But he is supposed to be a Nabucco, so what do I do about voting ?

Galeffi, on the other hand, deffinitively plays his role. That moment, when he sings "Tu m'ascolti" , everything fits, that is really Nabucco as I imagine him. But the rest of it is maybe too much, overdoing the voice acting.

I'll vote for Stracciari.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> You forgot to vote. This midterm is critical!


Thanks. Done now.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree that Stracciari has a more suitable voice for the role but Galeffi's voice is just so exceptionally gorgeous that I can't help but vote for him. I believe Lauri-Volpi said that Galeffi possessed the most beautiful, homogeneous instrument he had heard.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Op.123 said:


> I agree that Stracciari has a more suitable voice for the role but Galeffi's voice is just so exceptionally gorgeous that I can't help but vote for him. I believe Lauri-Volpi said that Galeffi possessed the most beautiful, homogeneous instrument he had heard.


I read great things about Gallefi and to my ears it was a really beautiful voice which is why I included him. I am glad you enjoyed him.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> Are you sure Stracciari is not a tenor ? I want an opera where he is a lover.
> I'll vote for Stracciari.


I know where this comes from. All those repentant Polliones I have heard in Norma. Especially Mario del Monaco, who started as barritone.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I read great things about Gallefi and to my ears it was a really beautiful voice which is why I included him. I am glad you enjoyed him.


Yes, he was wonderful, maybe my favourite baritone. He has that "tears in the voice" quality which makes everything sound so heartfelt. For roles where the baritone isn't playing a king or a stock villain I can't think of anyone better.


----------

